# here ya go now



## gorgonzola (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweet vid!

Looking forward to getting back to all three places soon.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn...  Awesome video.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn, I suck at mtn biking.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, I suck at mtn biking.



I was thinking the same thing about myself while watching the video...  :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, I suck at mtn biking.



Ditto.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 11, 2010)

pffft, i could do that... and by "that" i mean the tire changing part in the beginning of the vid


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> pffft, i could do that... and by "that" i mean the tire changing part in the beginning of the vid



i can't even do that.  :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2010)

The scary thing is how small / easy some of that stuff looks on video. Having seen most of that stuff up close its way bigger & scarier.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 11, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> The scary thing is how small / easy some of that stuff looks on video.



Agreed.  There is a section of three consecutive drops where I think, hell, that doesn't look so bad.  And I know when I saw it in person, I'd piss myself and cry.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2010)

When I watch stuff like the Meatheads films. I think to myself, hey I could do that ... not the park or urban stuff ... but the rest of the skiing. This, not so much.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> When I watch stuff like the Meatheads films. I think to myself, hey I could do that ... not the park or urban stuff ... but the rest of the skiing. This, not so much.



Give it time, you be trying some of this stuff. 2 years ago I wouldn't let my tires leave the ground, now I'll hit certain small jumps/drops, do some rollers and have no problem bombing a sketchy rocky downhill.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Give it time, you be trying some of this stuff. 2 years ago I wouldn't let my tires leave the ground, now I'll hit certain small jumps/drops, do some rollers and have no problem bombing a sketchy rocky downhill.



Part of it is a time thing. I've put the time in skiing that I have a good skill level, so that even though now I don't get out as much as I like, taking on a challenge isn't that intimidating. Biking I just don't have the time to get out and ride enough to increase my skill level much.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Give it time, you be trying some of this stuff. 2 years ago I wouldn't let my tires leave the ground, now I'll hit certain small jumps/drops, do some rollers and have no problem bombing a sketchy rocky downhill.




Really? This must happen on those super secrete rides im not invited to :grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Really? This must happen on those super secrete rides im not invited to :grin:



We are usually sandbagging when we ride with you.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> We are usually sandbagging when we ride with you.



Thats funny becuase I usually sandbag when I ride with you.


----------



## Trev (Jun 11, 2010)

Boys boys!!  lol...

Shut up, show up and skill up!!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2010)

Trev said:


> Boys boys!!  lol...
> 
> Shut up, show up and skill up!!



Yes mom.


----------

